# Nigel's Mountain Scape 9.5 gal



## whitehillreptile (Jun 18, 2018)

Really well done. Was this all attached together and then dropped in as a single piece or is it free standing?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

whitehillreptile said:


> Really well done. Was this all attached together and then dropped in as a single piece or is it free standing?



Thnx


Nope they are all free standing but once the hardscape is finished I will glue the rocks together so I can transport it more easy to the contest.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Some clips of the hardscape. Enjoy


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice. You've set the bar high for yourself now you have to keep topping it each time LOL. Good luck in contest!


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

All the dragon stone I've ever seen or had is very orange/yellow. Where did you get this dark variety? 

Looks amazing btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Very nice. You've set the bar high for yourself now you have to keep topping it each time LOL. Good luck in contest!



Thanks man.


Haha true  







jaz419 said:


> All the dragon stone I've ever seen or had is very orange/yellow. Where did you get this dark variety?
> 
> Looks amazing btw
> 
> ...



Well I just buy them at LFS. One on the left is actually pretty reddish. I don't think they will be very dark once flooded. 



And thanks


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Top view of the mountain hardscape. Almost everywhere in the crevices I put some cig filters to make the hardscape strong as possible so I can transport it to the live contest.
mountain hardscape top view by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Decided to try some fine leaved stems in the back. If it doesn't work out I can always go back to flame moss.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

wrong post please delete


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

14 days in dry start now. One week before flooding! I will add dhg mini, rotala wallichi, hemianthus micranthemoides to the scape right before flooding. When tank is stable/cycled I will add some HC and buce mini coin. 

riccardia fiss macro day 14 dsm detail by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
fissidens riccardia day 14 detail shot by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
day 14 dsm top view by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Strange thing is for my eye it looks more rocks are covered in moss since 14 days of dry start! But when comparing photos it even looks like some moss has fallen off due spraying the tank daily. Weird haha! 

day 1 vs day 14 dsm by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice setup and good information.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Room shot of the 40cm mountain scape (dry start) for Aquaflora Vivarium contest. Added a desk lamp to make sure everywhere will reach light. Also with more light I hope mosses will attach faster. Spraying twice a day with RO water to prevent buildup of lime on the glass. Two small openings for ventilation to prevent mold.

40 cm mountain dry start setup by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tank is flooded! Let's go.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Fresh green plants from Aquaflora!  
aquaflora plants by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
mountain before flooding by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Nigel95 said:


> Fresh green plants from Aquaflora!
> aquaflora plants by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
> mountain before flooding by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


chunky loads of HC

cant wait to see your vision 

love the details


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

IntotheWRX said:


> chunky loads of HC
> 
> cant wait to see your vision
> 
> love the details



I decided not to go for HC. It is a tricky plant w/o aquasoil. I decided to go for monte carlo in front and in the back some pearlweed and wallichi. Monte carlo leaves can also stay small with enough light and lots of trimming. 



Keep you updated!


----------



## brianp603 (Nov 18, 2017)

Would love to try a mountain scape similar to that some day. 
Looking awesome. Can’t wait to see it completely planted


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Does the blender + moss thing work with any moss? Like java moss for example?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

brianp603 said:


> Would love to try a mountain scape similar to that some day.
> Looking awesome. Can’t wait to see it completely planted




Thanks I will keep this thread updated 





Raith said:


> Does the blender + moss thing work with any moss? Like java moss for example?



I think can work short term. But long term when moss gets bigger it can detach. 



I recommend this for following species: riccardia chamedryfolia, fissidens mini, fissidens fox, fissidens fontanus. But fontanus grows a little bit big. I prefer a mix of riccardia chameryfolia and fissidens mini/fox. I heard fissidens nobilis doesn't work with this. General rule is the larger the leaves the harder it is to do this method long term.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Day 11
mountain nigel vivarium fts day 11 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
mountain nigel vivarium room shot by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
mountain vivarium detail by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Day 27
Some GDA on the rocks using quite some light in this scape. But I like it, gives a natural feeling. Still a way to go to get the moss in shape and stems above the rocks in the back.


----------



## miachoi (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow! I really love your tank, and that dragonstone looks so menacing haha!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Day 51*
shrimp nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

day 1 vs day 51 dsm by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

vivarium mountain aquascape nigel hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Maintenance day 
maintenance aquaflora vivarium beta tank 2 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Riccardia chamedryfolia, fissidens mini and some flame moss
riccardia chamedryfolia fissidens mini moss aquascape - kopie by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Very tiny baby shrimp. Only a few mm. Hard to photograph! On some micranthemum micranthemoides and on the right some monte carlo leaves.

mm and yellow shrimp nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Rubiks_Coop (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome work man and ingenious way for starting moss! Never seen that done in a tank before, I had only read about it for starting in the garden!


----------



## sakura83 (Nov 27, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## rnaodm (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow very nice tank that hardscape is fantastic!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

EAPLC Rank 3 Nano Category
Final video





Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## john borr (Oct 28, 2011)

Inspiring work! Thanks for posting


----------

